# Hunter HCV issue



## GrassAndWater12 (Jan 5, 2019)

Dealing with low head drainage so decided to try the Hunter HCV check valve installed at the rotor. I am suffering a dramatic drop in distance with the rotor and after further review it appears you do lose some psi. I have adjusted it to the least restrictive setting. Just wondering if anyone else has suffered from this and what options do I have? Only thing I can think of is remove the HCV and install a Rainbird 5000 plus rather than the 5000's I am currently using. I just hate to buy new sprinklers when the ones I have are fine minus having the check valve. Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm not sure I understand the problem. Is this a new system or an old one not working? Can you give us more background?


----------



## GrassAndWater12 (Jan 5, 2019)

Yes sorry. So it's a system about a year old with all Rainbird 5000 rotors on the zone, 4 to be exact. 40 psi at the faucet tested yesterday. The entire system works fine other than low head drainage on one head on this zone. I installed a HCV back flow preventer below the rotor and have loss psi on the rotor as well as distance of throw. What other options do I have to fix the low head drainage without loosing psi or throw? My idea is only to install a 5000 plus rotor and get rid of the HCV. any other suggestions?


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

@GrassAndWater12 - what did you end up doing? I have low head drainage which is causing water hammer given the air that is left in the line


----------



## GrassAndWater12 (Jan 5, 2019)

raymond said:


> @GrassAndWater12 - what did you end up doing? I have low head drainage which is causing water hammer given the air that is left in the line


I ended up installing a RB 5000 plus with the built in check valve. No pressure loss or distance loss problem solved. Only downfall is that if you need more pressure held back once the irrigation is shut off then you can't adjust the rb like you can the HCV. SolvEd my problem though. Best of luck.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Thank you, @GrassAndWater12


----------

